# Spouse Visa



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi 

Really need some help as am totally unsure of all this . It all seems like a nightmare 

I am getting married next year in Mexico to a Mexican . 


Questions . 

What web site do we get the spouse visa from ? Can not find it any-were 

What is the form called ?

How much is it please ?

What do we do with form once completed ?

She will have to complete once i have come back to UK ............what info does she need from me ?

Is it hard to complete?

Is there anything else i need to know ?

What is a sponsor ? is it me ?

Is this doable as i love this woman so much ???? 


Please help 

Filo


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry forgot to say I haved lived in UK all my life so am a UK citizen.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Please help if you can as am really confused here ................big time


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

filo said:


> Hi
> 
> Really need some help as am totally unsure of all this . It all seems like a nightmare
> 
> ...


The UK partner is the sponsor, so that will be you. As sponsor, you must be earning £18,600 or more per year before tax, or you must (between you) have £62,500 in savings. This is usually the big determining factor. If you earn this already, and have been doing so for at least 6 months with gross pay not dipping below £1,550 per month, your wife will be able to apply as soon as you're married. If not, she will need to wait until you can prove earnings of £18,600 a year.

Presuming you meet the financial requirement, your wife can apply from Mexico for a Married partners visa (referred to here as the spouse visa). Start from this page on the UKBA site: UK Border Agency | Partner of a British citizen or settled person to ensure you both meet the requirements, then your wife can follow the link for applying from outside the UK. This will then ask what country she is applying from, and then will give her the necessary links and services (they differ from country to country). You will be able to follow the same links and assist your wife with the application.

You as sponsor will need to look at the documentary requirements too. You will need to provide evidence of where you will both be living, prove your identity and prove that you meet the financial requirements. All the information can be found via the above link. The fee for an initial married partners leave-to-remain visa (lasts 2.5 years) is £826 and the stated timeline for processing applications in Mexico is, on average, between 60 and 90 days.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply
No probs with finance . What requirements? What do i need to do follow the link ..............i dont get it , do you click on the apply-outside-uk link , is the form that needs completing the VAF4A or do you go on country finder .

Sorry for all the questions .............i really do not get it as followed links and there is no end as in a Spouse visa form .

I am dyslexic am struggle so sorry ...............is there a number i can call to get this info .


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

filo said:


> Thanks for the reply
> No probs with finance . What requirements? What do i need to do follow the link ..............i dont get it , do you click on the apply-outside-uk link , is the form that needs completing the VAF4A or do you go on country finder .
> 
> Sorry for all the questions .............i really do not get it as followed links and there is no end as in a Spouse visa form .
> ...


Yes, that's right: follow the link for applying OUTSIDE the UK, and then choose the country finder link. This will give your wife the correct form and will detail how the application process works in Mexico (note that the end-resulting form is used for many different application types). She will be the one to apply (online).

All information is posted on the website so UKBA won't take calls. However, tell your wife to follow the 'country finder' link and she should be fine.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheers 

Another question ............what is biometrix ?????


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Biometrics is a name for the process of recording photo and fingerprint details on the UKBA's database and this forms part of the application process. Usually, you are advised at a given point during the application process when to book an appointment, where the nearest biometrics centre is located and what must be taken to the appointment once booked. 

For some countries it's a very quick process - just enough to take photo and fingerprints (e.g. USA) whereas other biometric centres also operate a document checking process as part of the service (e.g. Canada) to ensure all supporting documents are included in the application.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your wife will also need to meet the English language requirement. Either by having taken a degree taught in English, or passing a relevant English language test. See UK Border Agency | English language requirement


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

No probs ..............she is an English teacher


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ...............getting married in April in Mexico when my wife completes the VAF4A form in Mexico when i come back home , how do you attach the required paperwork to it ...............is it post ...........or do you scan it and attach it. How long does it take to complete the form ..........can it be left open if she is waiting for me to send paperwork ................. same with photes .............is it hard copies or can you attach it some how ................. is there a mock form we can look at now so i can go through it with her while am over there . 

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> Hi ...............getting married in April in Mexico when my wife completes the VAF4A form in Mexico when i come back home , how do you attach the required paperwork to it ...............is it post ...........or do you scan it and attach it. How long does it take to complete the form ..........can it be left open if she is waiting for me to send paperwork ................. same with photes .............is it hard copies or can you attach it some how ................. is there a mock form we can look at now so i can go through it with her while am over there .


You must supply original documents with a photocopy. The only document that you can send a copy of is your UK passport - just a copy of your bio pages, and doesn't need to be certified. She first makes an online application, travels to Mexico City for the biometrics and then sends her documents off to the British embassy in Bogotá, Colombia. She has to wait until all her documents are ready before she sends them - once they are received, no further document can be sent. As for photos, they must be printed out on photographic paper (sometimes they accept printed on normal paper but it's best to be safe). As each application is different, there is no master list as such but look at the essential documents at the back of VAF4A form and think of any others that you may need based on your personal circumstances.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You must supply original documents with a photocopy. The only document that you can send a copy of is your UK passport - just a copy of your bio pages, and doesn't need to be certified. She first makes an online application, travels to Mexico City for the biometrics and then sends her documents off to the British embassy in Bogotá, Colombia. She has to wait until all her documents are ready before she sends them - once they are received, no further document can be sent. As for photos, they must be printed out on photographic paper (sometimes they accept printed on normal paper but it's best to be safe). As each application is different, there is no master list as such but look at the essential documents at the back of VAF4A form and think of any others that you may need based on your personal circumstances.


Thanks for the swift response Joppa. Sorry to be a pain ............need to get this right . So even my wage slips / p60 / birth certificate have to be originals , no scanned copies . Am guessing when she is completing the visa on line it gives you the full address...............question why does the paper work need to get sent to Bogotá, Colombia and not Mexico city. By the way i would be lost with out you guys .............THANK YOU


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> Thanks for the swift response Joppa. Sorry to be a pain ............need to get this right . So even my wage slips / p60 / birth certificate have to be originals , no scanned copies . Am guessing when she is completing the visa on line it gives you the full address...............question why does the paper work need to get sent to Bogotá, Colombia and not Mexico city. By the way i would be lost with out you guys .............THANK YOU


Yes, all originals plus a copy (which they may retain).
Because all visa applications made in Mexico are processed at the regional visa hub located in Bogotá and documents are returned direct from there, or if you prefer, can be collected from the British embassy in Mexico City.
Read UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Mexico.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes, all originals plus a copy (which they may retain).
> Because all visa applications made in Mexico are processed at the regional visa hub located in Bogotá and documents are returned direct from there, or if you prefer, can be collected from the British embassy in Mexico City.
> Read UK Border Agency | Applying for a UK visa in Mexico.


Ok .......am going in April ...........so will only have wage slips till march ............if we apply in May will they want the most up to date ............


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> Ok .......am going in April ...........so will only have wage slips till march ............if we apply in May will they want the most up to date ............


You can always post the latest documents to your wife.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

*More Questions*

Hi all ...........again 

Been looking on here on what documents we need etc . Just a few questions that may seem stupid............. but i dont no the answer .....so sorry .

Sponsor letter = Am guessing this is me explaining how we met ............etc ........our intentions etc 
Applicant letter = My wife needs to do the same 
Sponsor notarized bio page = Please explain 

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Take _*UK* issued_ passport (we are assuming you are British Citizen) to a photocopier or scanner and make copy. Give to wife. Not needed to be notarised, as UKBA can verify with UKPA.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheers and the other 2 questions ................am guessing am right


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponsor's passport only needs to be certified by the embassy if it isn't British, and the sponsor has settled status.
You are correct about letter of sponsorship and letter of introduction. Keep it under 1000 words (two sides of A4) maximum.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Sponsor's passport only needs to be certified by the embassy if it isn't British, and the sponsor has settled status.
> You are correct about letter of sponsorship and letter of introduction. Keep it under 1000 words (two sides of A4) maximum.


Well am a British Citizane .........so a scan / Photo copy it is ..................


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

*More Questions*

Just so i understand the process ..............Sorry again but am Dyslexic and it takes me a while to grasp thing ...................but one i have al have it 


We get married
My wife completes the Visa form on line
she then gets an appointment ..................Mexico city for the biometric test
Then she send all the paperwork off to Columbia

Is this right 

Other than been totally honest is there anything worth putting in the Sponsors letter and the applicants ???

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sponsor's letter should say you are happy to sponsor, describe your relationship history, significant events like first meeting , engagement etc and plans for the future - to settle in UK and make it your home. Also talk about shared interests, philosophy and outlook, which all help to cement your bond.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

filo said:


> Just so i understand the process ..............Sorry again but am Dyslexic and it takes me a while to grasp thing ...................but one i have al have it
> 
> 
> We get married
> ...


Thanks ,........................what about the order i posted ................is that correct ???


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.
For details, see http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/countries/mexico/applying/?langname=UK and links.


----------



## Valentine 2 (Mar 9, 2013)

No issue with his earnings. 
However I have read on the UK Agency website that his future wife can submit on a timed appointment her application for a visa at the UK Border Agency British Embassy México City at the same time she submits her biometric information or alternatively send it to the The UK Border Agency Bogotá DC Colombia. Can anybody confirm this for me.

Also when she applies does she require her passport in her maiden or married name?


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Valentine 2 said:


> No issue with his earnings.
> However I have read on the UK Agency website that his future wife can submit on a timed appointment her application for a visa at the UK Border Agency British Embassy México City at the same time she submits her biometric information or alternatively send it to the The UK Border Agency Bogotá DC Colombia. Can anybody confirm this for me.
> 
> Also when she applies does she require her passport in her maiden or married name?


Come to think of it this does apply to me ................ i was told that it had to go to Colombia by Joppa ..............really confused now ..............is this a viable option.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> Come to think of it this does apply to me ................ i was told that it had to go to Colombia by Joppa ..............really confused now ..............is this a viable option.


You don't have to go to Bogotá, though you can if you want to and personally hand in your documents, but you need to send off your documents to Colombia because that's where your application will be processed (regional visa hub). There may be facilities for submitting in Mexico City for onward transmission to Bogotá for a price. Haven't looked up.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> You don't have to go to Bogotá, though you can if you want to and personally hand in your documents, but you need to send off your documents to Colombia because that's where your application will be processed (regional visa hub). There may be facilities for submitting in Mexico City for onward transmission to Bogotá for a price. Haven't looked up.


Just a quick one ..............what English test will my wife have to take ............is this when she takes the biometrix test ..............

Another thing if i am having trouble sending my last few wage slips /P60 ..........can i scan it and send it to her and if not what is the reasoning behind it


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

*another*

sorry another question ...

I dont get paper statements...............i look at mine on the internet . I can print them off but they say duplicate on them . If i go into the bank and pay for a paper statement .........they say duplicate on them ....................is this an issue


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> Just a quick one ..............what English test will my wife have to take ............is this when she takes the biometrix test ..............
> 
> Another thing if i am having trouble sending my last few wage slips /P60 ..........can i scan it and send it to her and if not what is the reasoning behind it


There is a list of approved English test under partner visa page of UKBA. They don't set the test. Your wife will have to sit a commercial English test and submit the pass certificate. Ot can take several weeks to get it. 

Your wage slips must be originals (to avoid fakes being submitted). If not, they must be signed and stamped as authentic by employer or must be accompanied by a company letter certifying authenticity and wages paid.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

filo said:


> sorry another question ...
> 
> I dont get paper statements...............i look at mine on the internet . I can print them off but they say duplicate on them . If i go into the bank and pay for a paper statement .........they say duplicate on them ....................is this an issue


Like wage slips, statements must either be originals on bank stationery or signed and stamped on each page as authentic by the bank. Otherwise they won't be accepted.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok thanks ...............i will get all the Bank Statements stamped and a covering letter to say they are genuine . I am going in April and will take all my paperwork with me .I will have my P60 and April wage slip as work has been good enough to give me them in advance , They have also given me a letter of employment stating when i started , my job title , that my position is full time , and my wage . 

They have also dated it for me in June 2013 just in case .

Question 

We are getting married on the 20th April . When can we complete the visa application.

If we can do the application straight away as in lets say the 27th of April when will the paperwork need to be submitted

It is my understanding that it can be submitted when my wife does her biometrix test in Mexico city . But lets say she does not get the appointment for the test until a month after the visa form has been completed ..............will i need to submit another wage slip/bank statement or does the paper work only have to be uo to up to date from the day we submit the application.

Thanks for your help


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

filo said:


> Ok thanks ...............i will get all the Bank Statements stamped and a covering letter to say they are genuine . I am going in April and will take all my paperwork with me .I will have my P60 and April wage slip as work has been good enough to give me them in advance , They have also given me a letter of employment stating when i started , my job title , that my position is full time , and my wage .
> 
> They have also dated it for me in June 2013 just in case .
> 
> ...


Hi can someone please answer


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Date is calculated from online application.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi ..........we got married in Mexico and completed the on line Spouse Visa form ...............as for the APPENDIX 2 (VAF 4A NOVEMBER 2012) FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT FORM we could not find away to complete on line ................ so we printed it out and completed it .....................is this ok . Are there any other forms we need to complete .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's fine. You can't file Appendix 2 online.
No other forms.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all 

My wife has her in interview in Mexico city on the 4th of June , please have a look at are list below . Have we got everything we need 

Application For United Kingdom Entry Clearance plus copy
Appendix 2 Financial Requirement Form plus copy
Applicant’s current passport and copy
Applicant Mexican National Identity card (Copy)
Applicant Mexican National Identity card translation with copy
Applicant and Spouse Marriage Certificate and a copy 
Applicant and Spouse Marriage Certificate certified translation with copy
Entry Level Certificate in ESOL International (Entry 3)” Key English Test, plus copy
Applicant’s birth certificate and copy
Applicant’s birth certificate translated and a copy
Applicants Letter 
Wedding dress receipt 
Engagement rings receipt 
Wedding venue receipt
Grooms wedding suit receipt 
Flowers receipt for the wedding 
Honeymoon Hotel receipt 
Sponsors Original P60 this Aprils and a copy 
Sponsors last 9 wage slips including Aprils 2013 and a copy (From current job)
Sponsors previous last 12 wage slips and a copy (Old Job)
Sponsors Letter 
Sponsor’s current and previous passport, plus copy
Sponsor’s Birth Certificate, plus copy
Copy of Sponsors driving licence. 
Sponsors divorce papers and a copy 
Sponsor’s last three original mortgage statements (stamped by bank) and a copy
Survey on Sponsors house and a copy 
Estate agent brochure of the sponsors house.
Sponsors House Deeds document and a copy (this can only be taken off the Internet)
Bank Statements from January 2012 to present stamped and signed by the bank and a covering letter from the bank . And a copy 
Money Gram statements and receipts and a copy 
Last three years Council Tax bills and a copy 
Colour photographs of sponsor’s home.
A collection of colour photographs from my 1st time in Mexico when we got engaged 
A collection of colour photographs from my 2ndt time in Mexico when we got married 
Sponsor’s Gas bills , phone bills , water bills and a copy 
Sponsors letter of employment from the CEO of the company I work for and a copy 
Sponsors employment contract and a copy 
Sponsors private heath care certificate (Through the company I work for ) and a copy 
Skype from 2012 to present 
Facebook from May 2011 to present 
E-mails from May 2011 to present 
Travel documents of both trips taken to Mexico


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone ???????????


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

It looks a very extensive list. Recently some forum users have been asked to provide an su07 form, which is a financial undertaking form.
Other than that good luck


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheers ................got that as well


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Advise please .................

Just making sure ............

We completed the visa application form on the 1st of May .............. in the Visa documents we send, when would the last wage slip and bank statements need to be ???? My wife has her interview on the 4th of June ...................the problem is that her English Exam certificate has not been delivered to her house yet and it looks like it will not going to come before she goes for her biometrix test in Mexico city . Am guessing there is no point in going unless we have the certificate . So she may need to rebook the biometrix test .................if this happens ...........will we need more upto date wage slips and bank statements....................or will the ones we have be ok .......last wage slip is Aprils (2013) as well as bank statements.

Please help if you can


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

My wife has a TKT English Teaching Knowledge Certificate .is this valid for the Visa ??? , she also has her University degree in English (CARTA DE PASANTE) certificate is this valid for the Visa ???. The test certificate she is waiting for is TOEFL IBT ................surely the other 2 certificates are as good as this one ??????????????????????


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If it isn't on the UKBA website, it isn't "as good" as the one they specify. Check what they require, then do that.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

filo said:


> Advise please .................
> 
> Just making sure ............
> 
> ...


Can someone please answer the question about the wage slips ......................


----------



## cc9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Your payslips must be no older than 28 days before your application date.
The application date is the day you make the payment for your application. If you paid online when you submitted your form you should be ok...


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

cc9 said:


> Your payslips must be no older than 28 days before your application date.
> The application date is the day you make the payment for your application. If you paid online when you submitted your form you should be ok...


Thank you ............just wanted to make sure .


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi 

Got a major issue here . My wifes English test result have not come through ............she has her appointment on the 4th of June . We can print it off the test test site but to get a copy in the post its going to take 6 weeks . Should we go ahead with the appointment or not ..........and if we reschedule all our other docs will need updating is this correct.


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi
My fiance only sent the test result from the website and it seems it was ok because they never asked for the original. It was going to take six weeks also for the certificate to arrive take.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

skinnie58 said:


> Hi
> My fiance only sent the test result from the website and it seems it was ok because they never asked for the original. It was going to take six weeks also for the certificate to arrive take.


Did she get her Visa ...................and has anyone else on the forum heard of this please


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

filo said:


> Did she get her Visa ...................and has anyone else on the forum heard of this please


Can anyone answer please


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain .................can anybody help ...............3 posts back


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is what the guidance says about how ECO/caseworker should check the genuineness of English test certificate provided by the applicant:

"If possible you should now verify the certificate to ensure it is valid and genuine using the methods below:
1. For Pearson test result print outs, use the following website to check they match the system: PTE Scores Redirect (a log in and password should have been provided to you; if it has not, consult your manager).
2. For other certificates, search for the provider on the internet and if there is not the option to type in a reference number, attempt to telephone them in order to verify. If the provider is unable to confirm that the certificate is genuine, the certificate will not be accepted as evidence of passing an acceptable English language test."

So unless they can verify the certificate to be genuine, it won't be accepted.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

Joppa said:


> This is what the guidance says about how ECO/caseworker should check the genuineness of English test certificate provided by the applicant:
> 
> "If possible you should now verify the certificate to ensure it is valid and genuine using the methods below:
> 1. For Pearson test result print outs, use the following website to check they match the system: PTE Scores Redirect (a log in and password should have been provided to you; if it has not, consult your manager).
> ...


Thanks Joppa ................so this is what the case worker would use . Well she passed the test and we can print it off the net and we can give them the phone number to check it out .......... we can also provide her English Degree


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

filo said:


> Thanks Joppa ................so this is what the case worker would use . Well she passed the test and we can print it off the net and we can give them the phone number to check it out .......... we can also provide her English Degree



Do you think this will be ok


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Original certificate is always better than something downloaded online. While ECO may try to verify it, they may just as easily dismiss it as unacceptable and demand a proper certificate or refuse your application. 
If she has a degree taught in English, look at the relevant section of http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s.../IDIs/chp8-annex/english_lang.pdf?view=Binary


----------



## skinnie58 (Apr 3, 2013)

filo said:


> Did she get her Visa ...................and has anyone else on the forum heard of this please


Hi Filo
He did not get the visa, but it was because they do not believe our relationship is genuine and that we will live together once he gets to the UK.


----------



## filo (Oct 29, 2012)

All ................GOOD NEWS .............My wife got her spouse visa .......... she is here next month .....................THANK ALL for your help .............and a special thanks to Joppa ...............you are a star . This site is great and the advice was spot on . Advice to others ............ get as much info/ proof as you can .............and read the small print . All together in the visa pack we gave them was 500 pages of info . 

What next ................ the visa last 2 half years ............ can she get a job????? when can we/ when should we apply for here citizenship. Is there a time scale . Please advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations.
Yes, she can work on her spouse visa. Before citizenship, she first needs to renew her leave after 30 months, and then apply for settlement (ILR), having passed Life in the UK test and English test at B1 or better, then go for naturalisation.


----------

